# Windows 8.1 mit Bing - .iso gesucht!



## highspeedpingu (30. Oktober 2014)

Hab´ hier einen Tablet PC mit Windows 8.1 mit Bing, der zurückgesetzt werden muss.
Nachdem er die Rücksetzung gestartet hat, verlangt er eine DVD...
Normale 8.1 DVD (ohne Bing) wird als "ungültig" abgewiesen.

ANGEBLICH SOLL ES GAR KEINE DVD DAFÜR GEBEN ???


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (30. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem hatte ich bei meiner Windows 8.1 Update-Version auch. Mir hat der Guide geholfen:
Erstellen eines Installationsmediums für Windows 8.1 - Windows-Hilfe

Mithilfe dessen kann man sich - sogar legal - eine .iso des aktuell installierten OS erstellen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (30. Oktober 2014)

Was genau ist eigentlich bei *Windows 8.1 mit Bing* anders als beim normalen 8.1?

Es wird ja für ein paar Dollar an die Hersteller geliefert, wodurch entsprechende Geräte WESENTLICH günstiger sind als mit einem regulären 8.1  Wie gewohnt sind aber weder Key noch DVD dabei... Nach Anfrage beim Händler gibt es für 8.1 mit Bing auch keine DVD, die man - auch nicht gegen Bezahlung - erwerben könnte Was ist das denn für ein Blödsinn???


----------



## Atothedrian (31. Oktober 2014)

Windows 8 mit Bing ist bis zu 9" Lizenzkostenfrei für den OEM Hersteller, ab 9" wirds etws kosten ist aber noch erheblich günstiger als das "normale" Windows.
Windows 8 mit Bing ist einfach ein Normales Windows 8 wo jegliche Suche standardmäßig mit Bing ausgeführt wird und nicht z.B. mit Google. Das kann man aber Problemlos umstelle.
Für Windows 8 mit Bing wird es wahrscheinliche keine legale iso im Umlauf geben, da diese Windows Version speziell für OEM Hersteller ist und nicht für den freien Verkauf (da wie gesagt teilweise kostnelos). Die Version ist dazu gedacht besonders günstige Windows Geräte im low Buget Bereich anbieten zu können. Es werden deshalb nur fertig PCs,Laptops oder Tablets mit der Version verkauft.
Solltest du mit dem Zurücksetzten Probleme haben wende dich am Besten an den Support.


----------



## highspeedpingu (31. Oktober 2014)

> Solltest du mit dem Zurücksetzten Probleme haben wende dich am Besten an den Support.


an welchen?

Windows verlangt eine DVD - der Hersteller hat keine bzw. es gibt keine - Microsoft? Die geben auch keine raus...


----------



## versus01091976 (31. Oktober 2014)

echt lachhaft von MS wenn es da keine Lösung oder DVD für gibt


----------



## Atothedrian (31. Oktober 2014)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> an welchen?
> 
> Windows verlangt eine DVD - der Hersteller hat keine bzw. es gibt keine - Microsoft? Die geben auch keine raus...


 
Genau an den Microsoft Support. Ich erwarte auch nicht, dass sie dir eine iso geben, sondern eine Lösung präsentieren wie du dein System zurücksetzten kannst.


----------



## highspeedpingu (31. Oktober 2014)

> sondern eine Lösung präsentieren wie du dein System zurücksetzten kannst.


Da auf dem Tablet keine Recovery vorhanden ist und es mit der normalen 8.1 DVD nicht geht, gibt es nach meinem logischen Verständnis keine Lösung.
Nach nochmaligem Anruf beim Hersteller bekam ich zur Antwort, ich solle das Gerät zurückschicken und man
"spielt mir ein neues Image auf"... - und wie zur Hölle machen D I E das?


----------



## Laudian (31. Oktober 2014)

Die werden wahrscheinlich ein fertiges Image haben, dass sie einfach auf die Festplatte kopieren. Die installieren Windows ja nicht auf jedem verkauften PC einzeln.


----------



## Körschgen (31. Oktober 2014)

Das hört sich allerdings bescheuert an...
Ich würde auch erst mal den MS Support bemühen...


----------



## highspeedpingu (31. Oktober 2014)

> Windows 8 mit Bing ist bis zu 9" Lizenzkostenfrei für den OEM  Hersteller, ab 9" wirds etws kosten ist aber noch erheblich günstiger  als das "normale" Windows.


Und dann prahlen wie gut die Windows 8 Verkäufe sind


----------



## Atothedrian (31. Oktober 2014)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Da auf dem Tablet keine Recovery vorhanden ist und es mit der normalen 8.1 DVD nicht geht, gibt es nach meinem logischen Verständnis keine Lösung.
> Nach nochmaligem Anruf beim Hersteller bekam ich zur Antwort, ich solle das Gerät zurückschicken und man
> "spielt mir ein neues Image auf"... - und wie zur Hölle machen D I E das?


 
Die haben natürlich eine Image für 8+Bing sie müssen ja ihre Geräte bespielen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (19. Januar 2015)

Jemand was neues?
Kommt man nun an eine Win 8.1 mit Bing iso?


----------



## versus01091976 (21. Januar 2015)

Windows 8.1 mit Bing: Von wegen gratis, 15 Dollar pro Gerät - News - CHIP

das zum Thema umsonst


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. Januar 2015)

Na ja, 15 Dollar ist ja auch so gut wie umsonst...



> Die durchgesickerten Partnerpreise gelten nur für Geräte, in denen Intel-Prozessoren verbaut werden.


----------



## RaekOne (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Ich suche auch die Win 8.1 Bing. Ich hätte früher die Forums lesen müssen. Weil ich hab auch das Recovery Volumen gelöscht. Schon konnte das Vorinstallierte Win mit Bing nicht mehr starten. Nach ein Tag googeln und Kabel Salat an meinen billig Tablet i-onik TW1 8" hab ich es geschaft per Usb Stick über Shell eine Win 8 Pro 32bit zu installieren. Zu meinen erstaunen lief es besser als die VorInstallation von Bing. Weil Sage und schreibe der Intel Cpu bis 2,45Ghz getakt hat laut dem Taskmanager obwohl er laut Intel nur bis Max 1,8ghz taktet. Und das der Ram weniger belastet wird mit nur 400mb bei Win 8 Pro 32bit und bei Bing der Ram mit 700mb belastet wurde. Bei nur knapp 1GB Ram ist das schon ein Unterschied. Also schon ein Leistungsanstieg. Nur Leider fehlen mir fast alle Treiber des Tablet und ein Win Updatepacket von Januar 2015 hat leider auch nicht geholfen. Der WLAN Treiber wurde mir reichen damit ich Win aktivieren kann, und es dann selbst nach den restlichen Treibern sucht.


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. Januar 2015)

> Win 8 Pro 32bit zu installieren.


Da wird der Key aber nicht funktionieren...
Bei mir hat ja nichtmal die DVD mit der richtigen Version (ohne Bing) funktioniert.


> Nachdem er die Rücksetzung gestartet hat, verlangt er eine DVD...
> Normale 8.1 DVD (ohne Bing) wird als "ungültig" abgewiesen.


----------



## RaekOne (23. Januar 2015)

Ja da hast du recht!!! Das war mir von Anfang an klar. Jetzt versuche ich eine 8.1 32bit drauf zu machen. Natürlich kauf ich mir dann noch ein Key für die Version. Aber ich bin froh das ich überhaupt ein System wieder zum laufen bekommen habe... Ich drück dir die Daumen bei dein Tablet. Hast du vielleicht schon ein paar Treiber dafür?

MfG


----------



## RaekOne (23. Januar 2015)

So da bin ich noch mal. Ich sch.... auf das Windows 8.1 mit Bing!!! Ich bin Grad am installieren von Win 8.1 Pro 32bit. Da ich weiss das es klappt und die Vermutung im Internet falsch sind! Das durch das 32bit nur Win Bing geht ist aus der Welt geräumt... Hab mir daher sofort noch ein Win 8.1 Pro ESD bestellt. Das ESD ist wichtig da meine Win Install auch eine ESD... Ich hoffe ihr bekommt das auch hin. Ist schon cool was mit ein Tablet für 99Euro alles geht. Da kommt Android nicht ran...


----------

